# wpi0: need multicast update callback



## dwq (Aug 12, 2013)

This message pops up quite frequently at boot. What is the specificity of this error and is it something I need to fix? My Wi-Fi seems to work fine despite the error.


----------



## fonz (Aug 12, 2013)

My experience is that some FreeBSD WiFi drivers tend to be rather verbose. I'm not certain exactly what this message means, but it doesn't necessarily have to be a problem; it could just be a notice/announcement. In fact, I quickly rooted around a bit in the source code and found two things:

It appears not to be wpi(4)-specific, but rather to come from ieee80211(9).
I may be wrong, but I suspect it's just a debugging message.

If nobody here can come up with a better answer, I recommend you ask at the freebsd-mobile@ mailing list.


----------



## dwq (Aug 13, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> My experience is that some FreeBSD WiFi drivers tend to be rather verbose. I'm not certain exactly what this message means, but it doesn't necessarily have to be a problem; it could just be a notice/announcement. In fact, I quickly rooted around a bit in the source code and found two things:
> 
> It appears not to be wpi(4)-specific, but rather to come from ieee80211(9).
> I may be wrong, but I suspect it's just a debugging message.
> ...



Could I just send the output from the source of the issue to /dev/null on boot so it doesn't keep popping up?


----------



## fonz (Aug 13, 2013)

dwq said:
			
		

> Could I just send the output from the source of the issue to /dev/null on boot so it doesn't keep popping up?


Probably not. But if/once you have verified that it is indeed a harmless message (again: ask on the freebsd-mobile@ mailing list if necessary) you could modify the source code of the ieee80211(9) module to remove the if_printf() call from the null_update_mcast() function and rebuild that module if the message really bugs you.

Hope this helps.


----------

